# Lily-Rose's Story



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I worked at our local animal shelter and they had/have the tendancy to take in designer breeds rather than animals in need of rescue. We got a call about a litter of puppies that the momma dog wouldnt feed and they wanted the shelter to take them in but the shelter refused them, so being the animal lover i am i decided to take them in myslef and bottle feed them and adopt them out when they are weaned and spayed/neutered and vaccinated. I met with the lady that had them and got the pups, there were 7 of them. One Female and 7 Male. I noticed flies on one of their ears and seen that it was crusted over with blood and was a puffy and gross and had maggots crawling on them. I asked the lady about it and she said they "cropped" her ears cause they wanted to keep her and waned her o look intimidating when she got older. 
I took them all to the vet got the lil girls ear checked out, the vet squeezed a bunch of puss and blood out of her ear and put her on antibiotics to fight the infection. These puppies were 2 days old and didnt look as if they had eaten much at all, but when i started bottlefeeding them they ate really well. We named them all: Lily-Rose, Sebastian, Bruno, Bruiser, Bear,BlackBeauty, and Charlie.

The next week we had parvo strike thru and lost all but one, which was the female named Lily-Rose. She got really weak and had to be tube fed until she gained her strength back. She survived and i still have her to this day, she turned 3 years old on February 3, 2011. Here are some pics of her


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Aww, such a lil' survivor. She looks sweet, it's sad that her old 'owners' had to 'crop' her ear. Even a portion of vets won't perform the procedure now.

I despise parvo every pup I've had has been savaged by it and all but one have been taken by it, even with their shots and Tons of fluids.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

she is such a great dog, just a little bit too clingy, i cant take her for car rides anymore either because she tries to sit in my lap or climb up on my neck and almost caused me to wreck my truck.. So if she does goe, she has to be in a crate on the back 
I hate parvo, i have only had 2 dogs survive parvo, which are Lily and a beagle named Shy-Anne that i had years ago.


----------

